# What is the best Wireless security?



## mmbc_voltron (Jul 13, 2004)

I have 2 wireless PC's and 1 wireless MAC. I have setup WEP 64bit and everytime the Mac comes online it kicks the PC's off the router. I think it has to do with the security. Should I be trying the WPA? What else in the Mac should I check?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

wpa is the best!
it is the most secure.
try that.
what router are you using?


----------

